# Left hand melodies and the widest possible melody



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Three questions:

1) How wide (how many notes or octaves can be its range) can melody be and still be perceived as a single melody and not like melody with accompaniment? What are some examples of widest melodies?

2) Can counterpoint somehow merge and be perceived as a single melody?

3) Is it possible that left and right hand in piano switch roles, so that left hand (lower notes) play the melodic role and the right hand supporting role? How common is this, any examples?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know the exact answer -- but some of the widest ranging passages I know that might still be called melodies are in the Prokofiev piano concerti.


----------

